# Worming & worms



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry if your eating as you read this....another daft question...

Does regular worming prevent a pup/dog from getting worms? or can they still get them despite having their treatment? Reason i ask is because i followed the breeder's advice and wormed Pippa on the day the lady said to (Tues just gone). She had previously used Drontal. I had completely forgotten to get it so the day before it was due i phoned the vet and they said they recommended Panacur so i went and bought that from them. The instructions were to give 1/3 of the sachet once for 3 consectuitive mornings which i did. However since Thurs (her final dose) i have occasionally seen her 'scooting' on the floor  Isnt this a sign of worms  ? 

       

She is still eating her food but she does seem a little quieter (or maybe im paranoid and she's just more settled). What do you think? Any advice received would be much appreciated


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

common miss conseption, it can mean worms but if she had them i thing you would see them in her poo, how has her poo been has it changed at all? it could just be she feels her bum is dirty and she it trying to wipe it. or it could mean that she needs her anal glands emptied. 

check her bum to see if it is a little dirty maybe give it a qukck wee trim. 

also get a bit of kitchen role, put it over her bum and with your thum and index finger gentlu push in and up at the sides of her wee bum hole is the anal gladz are full u will feel two little bumps on either side, that are the glands and what you are putting presur on. this may be a little smelly so have a baby wipe to hand to give her a wee wipe after. if they are full you should find a clear or cloudy yellow liquid on the papper towl.

dont know what the vets normaly charge to do this for owners but i would be surprized if it was £15-£25 as it can be £30 to remove a tick.


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Her poos are fine (i think), - look like slugs really!?I have been having a quick look and theres nothing worm-like to be seen. 
OMG!!!  That gland business sounds like a job to hand over to someone else especially as i'm new to this dog stuff - not sure an excitable puppy can put up with my fumbling hands!! 'm not sure i even trust myself to try an trim her bottom in case i chop her tail off!!!!
Thanks for the info, i knew one of you 'experts' would sort me out.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Kendal - I had a go at emptying Poppy's anal glands following your instructions. However, the colour was more brown than clear or cloudy. Does this mean they may be infected? Giving her a bath later, so will check again, but if still the same, would you recommend a vet visit?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

was it thick or quite watery. if thick k sould check it again at the end of the week. most of the dogs in for grooming have thick anal gland stuff but my girls i think i only found it thick once. the rest of the time watery and eaither, yellow, a little green, or a light brown colour. 

lol this is a lovely topic


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

was it thick or quite watery. if thick k sould check it again at the end of the week. most of the dogs in for grooming have thick anal gland stuff but my girls i think i only found it thick once. the rest of the time watery and eaither, yellow, a little green, or a light brown colour. 

lol this is a lovely topic


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Watery and light brown. Hope this is ok then - did it about 2 weeks ago, so will check her again later. No more scooting, but she is a bit smelly. 

Also think she might have a bit of an eye infection, so just sent hubby out for Optrex. If it doesn't improve by tomorrow will take to vets. So pleased you don't mind answering these gross questions!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah thats fine, i just tryed to do my lot, lol im so used to doing in the bath with just my had its a little aquward doing it with the paper towle, but my lot didnt need done, lol i was going to take a picture to show you guys what i was talking about lol maybe next time. 

lol always willing to help, i always feel bad when people end up going to the vet whin its something so simple, and can be done at home. 


as for trimming her bum, just get someone to hold her or do it when she is sleeping, it is something she will have to get used tooand weill need done at some point soon i remember i could work out why Inca was straining as a puppy, then descoverd she had poo caught in her fur and it was blocking her, poor girl her bum was red raw. so its one thing i keep and eye on.


----------

